# his and hers 1949 continentals



## kccomet (Sep 26, 2013)

couldnt turn these down matching one owners. check out the stems and pedals. im looking for vintage track bikes


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome, nice find!


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 26, 2013)

Thats a killer pair of bikes! Torrington 7 pedals looks like too.....very cool......I gots a 46 mens Continental, when I bought it they had the matching girls but had already parted in out!!!!  grrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 26, 2013)

WOW!!!!!!!  Very cool pair of bikes.  I love these and think they are very under appreciated.  These were the bikes stars really rode or at least got paid to advertise them.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 26, 2013)

I like the the Lauren Becall picture with the "ultra rare left hand drive chain set up."  I am assuming the negative was reversed when they printed the picture.  Roger


----------



## schwinnderella (Sep 26, 2013)

Great bikes!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Sep 26, 2013)

That is correct...if you look at what way her jacket buttons, that would be a male button stance, where as the womens button stance would be the right flap over the left and the buttons would be  on the left flap of the coat.




rhenning said:


> I like the the Lauren Becall picture with the "ultra rare left hand drive chain set up."  I am assuming the negative was reversed when they printed the picture.  Roger


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice score. You don't often see the men's tall version like you have there. Great time capsule bikes.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 26, 2013)

Talk about a nice couple...still married after all those years. I understand these were picked up at the schwinn factory in 1949 by the original owners.


----------



## kccomet (Sep 27, 2013)

that picture makes me wonder. the estate i got them from their last name was bogart


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 29, 2013)

Great bicycle, and like stated above, highly under appreciated.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 29, 2013)

kccomet said:


> that picture makes me wonder. the estate i got them from their last name was bogart




Are you serious? !


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 29, 2013)

kccomet said:


> that picture makes me wonder. the estate i got them from their last name was bogart




Think I'd investigate which Bogart family had these as you never know.  Worth the work if by chance they turned out to be Bogie & Bacall's bikes, it'd make them worth a lot more.


----------



## kingsilver (Sep 29, 2013)

*his and her's*

frame size are different. bogart was only 5'7" - 5' 8" tall. i think the one he would have owned would be the one in the ad, but you never know.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it was Henry not Humphrey it was his cousins bike.


----------

